# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرایط سنی پیراپزشکی

## مینووو

بچه ها یکی میگفت استخدامی پیراپزشکی ها هم شرایط سنی داره...درسته؟

----------


## last shot

آره ولی مدارک بالا بگیری این مشکل هم حل میشه.(البته آسون نیست)

----------


## مینووو

> آره ولی مدارک بالا بگیری این مشکل هم حل میشه.(البته آسون نیست)


 


شمانمیدونی حدودا چه سنی باید داشته باشی؟

----------


## EGH-for-97

*سلام میگم شاید بی ربط باشه .. تو سیستم ارسال درخواست سنجش من 3 تا درسام با همین پاسخنامه نهایی هم چک میکنم درصدام اشتباس .. حالا برا محکم کاری همه درسارو تیک بزنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## darkino

من متولد 62 هستم میخام کنکور 98 شرکت کنم حداکثر سن استخدام 
پرستاری با لیسانس 35 ساله من الان 35 سالمه تازه اگرم قبول بشم بعد 4 سال میشه حدود 40 سالم  این سن برای پرستاری کار پیدا میشه

----------


## darkino

جنسیتمم خانوم هستم

----------


## dars

> جنسیتمم خانوم هستم


دوست عزیز می بایست حداقل ۳۵ سالت می بود هنگام فارغ التحصیلی ولی اینجوری هم نیست اونایی که سنشون بخوره و سریع استخدام بشن الان همسایمون بعد از طرح استخدام نشد تازه اون جوون هم هست الان نیاز به پرستار دارن ولی استخدام خیلی سخت می کنن چون پول ندارن بیشتر قراردادی کار می کنن بازم از بقیه بپرس شاید اطلاعات من کمه

----------

